# Athlon Talos 20-60x80 Spotting Scope



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

* Athlon Talos 20-60x80 Spotting Scope*

The Talos Spotting Scope comes with a table-top tripod and soft case allowing you to carry the spotting scope and tripod in one package. Featuring: Silver Coated Prism, Fully Multi-Coated Lenses, Nitrogen Purged, Water Proof, Rotating Ring.

Silver Coated K9 Prism K9 glass prisms with silver coating reflect great mount of lights to your eyes which will give you bright image.
Fully Multi-Coated Lenses Fully Multi-Coated lenses gives you great light transmission and bring bright images to your eyes.
Nitrogen Purged Nitrogen Purging uses the inert gas to purge moisture out of the tube giving you better waterproofing and thermal stability .
Waterproof Waterproof to protects the binocular in the harshest weather conditions or if accidently submerged underwater
Rotating Ring Rotating Ring allows you to rotate the scope around tripod supporting ring into the most comfortable and convenient angle for observation

Magnification 20-60
Objective Lens Diameter 80 mm
Prism Glass K9
Prism Coating Silver Coating
Lense Coating Fully Multi-Coated
Field of View 82.9-48 ft
Exit Pupil 3.3-1.22 mm
Eye Relief 0.7-0.6"
Close Focus 19.7′
Dimension (LxW) 16.5"X3.75"
Weight 38.5 oz

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

